# Pocket Poppet (knit)



## Gypsycream

This is a lovely little doll, measures just 10 inches/24 cms standing, she can sit! The package comes with lots of outfits to knit and clothe her/him in. The hair is actually a knitted wig which is sewn on after assembly, there are 3 hairstyles to choose from. There is even a lovely cuddly duck toy.

Pocket Poppet is knitted flat and assembled. I have included a step by step assembly guide to help which is full of photos and tips to help you create a sweet Pocket Poppet for a little loved one.

Pleased be warned that this is a large pattern, 42 pages in all, perhaps a good idea to either read on a device or print only the pages you need.

Available:https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/520860637/pocket-poppet?ref=shop_home_active_1
https://www.loveknitting.com/pocket-poppet-knitting-pattern-by-gypsycream

£4.32/$5.44(US)


----------



## lafranciskar

These are adorable Pat! They are all sweet but I especially love your little redhead. 42 pages wow, that's a book.


----------



## Mevbb

I'm in love.


----------



## altogirl

That is darling and I had to have it! Thanks for another great pattern!


----------



## Gypsycream

lafranciskar said:


> These are adorable Pat! They are all sweet but I especially love your little redhead. 42 pages wow, that's a book.


Thank you Karen and thank you for all your help! You and Chris kept me sane during this process lol! And put a stop to adding more to the package! We'll have to do an extra's package at a later date. :sm02:


----------



## Gypsycream

altogirl said:


> That is darling and I had to have it! Thanks for another great pattern!


Thank you xx


----------



## Gypsycream

Mevbb said:


> I'm in love.


Aww thank you :sm01:


----------



## Katsch

How sweet and cute they are.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Lovely!


----------



## MzBarnz

Oh my gosh!!! Now look what you've gone and done, Pat!!  You've got a houseful of little Pocket Poppets running and playing and hopefully not making too big of a mess for you and Poppy to pick up after. I'm speechless over these little darlings and their closet full of outfits. I know they will be so fun and easy to knit. Your patterns are always easy to follow and you're always there to help us if we get stuck on something. Thank you for another wonderful, sweet design!


----------



## Maatje

Darling!!!!!


----------



## Rainebo

A pocket full of sweetness, for sure! :sm02:


----------



## Maryanneed

So, so cute! Can't wait to start " birthing" these little ones!


----------



## StellasKnits

Another winner! What a cute little doll.


----------



## Gypsycream

Maryanneed said:


> So, so cute! Can't wait to start " birthing" these little ones!


Can't wait to see them! Thank you xx


----------



## Gypsycream

Thank you for your kindness xx


----------



## trish2222

Sweet. :sm24:


----------



## yover8

Wow! I can't find the words to say how cute and precious your Pocket Poppets are! The little vintage suitcase surely completes the package - suitable for a little princess ???? Did you ever find an online source for the suitcases?

I wish I had a little granddaughter ... or maybe I'll just start a Poppet collection in anticipation.


----------



## amudaus

Pat what a fabulous selection of Pocket Poppets. You are such a beautiful designer and always so much thought gone in to your work. Congratulations on these outstanding patterns a definite buy for me. mx :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## Gypsycream

yover8 said:


> Wow! I can't find the words to say how cute and precious your Pocket Poppets are! The little vintage suitcase surely completes the package - suitable for a little princess ???? Did you ever find an online source for the suitcases?
> 
> I wish I had a little granddaughter ... or maybe I'll just start a Poppet collection in anticipation.


Thank you :sm01: I found online sources in the UK and Australia but only one place in the US unfortunately, I put links on the pattern for anyone wishes to purchase them. My granddaughter loves hers and packs her Poppet and outfits up when she comes over, unpacks and plays with them and carefully puts everything back in the case again to go home. She does make me laugh!


----------



## Gypsycream

amudaus said:


> Pat what a fabulous selection of Pocket Poppets. You are such a beautiful designer and always so much thought gone in to your work. Congratulations on these outstanding patterns a definite buy for me. mx :sm02: :sm24:


Aww thank you Maureen xx


----------



## chris kelly

Gypsycream said:


> Thank you Karen and thank you for all your help! You and Chris kept me sane during this process lol! And put a stop to adding more to the package! We'll have to do an extra's package at a later date. :sm02:


I think you'll find Karen and I were the ones who had the most fun Pat. I've loved every minute of this pattern and yes you did need reining in with the outfits because it was getting difficult to choose what to knit next; Outfit or Pocket Poppet! At the moment I've got a naked little girl sitting looking at me woefully between her brothers and sisters. I think you'll need to do a sunbathing outfit for those suitcases. Posh frock for dancing in the evenings, bikini and trunks, flip-flops, hmmmmmmm, do you want me to start a list? Thank you for this darling little Poppet my friend.


----------



## arkynana

Too Cute and Precious - Gypsycream, You have an amazing talent :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Gypsycream

chris kelly said:


> I think you'll find Karen and I were the ones who had the most fun Pat. I've loved every minute of this pattern and yes you did need reining in with the outfits because it was getting difficult to choose what to knit next; Outfit or Pocket Poppet! At the moment I've got a naked little girl sitting looking at me woefully between her brothers and sisters. I think you'll need to do a sunbathing outfit for those suitcases. Posh frock for dancing in the evenings, bikini and trunks, flip-flops, hmmmmmmm, do you want me to start a list? Thank you for this darling little Poppet my friend.


Now who is getting carried away?? OK summer may have arrived for you in the south of the UK but it's still freezing here in the middle lol!


----------



## Gypsycream

arkynana said:


> Too Cute and Precious - Gypsycream, You have an amazing talent :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Bless, thank you xx


----------



## chris kelly

Gypsycream said:


> Now who is getting carried away?? OK summer may have arrived for you in the south of the UK but it's still freezing here in the middle lol!


Hahaha. Guess who sat on the beach eating a HUGE pink and white Whippy ice cream with a chocolate flake.... while you were wrapped up in thick sweaters and socks, with the central heating on full blast. Oh and I got sunburnt!!!


----------



## lafranciskar

Gypsycream said:


> Thank you Karen and thank you for all your help! You and Chris kept me sane during this process lol! And put a stop to adding more to the package! We'll have to do an extra's package at a later date. :sm02:


It was an honor and my pleasure to test knit these for you. An extra outfit package would be fun. Every girl needs extra clothes. :sm02:


----------



## blackat99

Ahhhh, Pat, this little Pocket Poppet is too adorable! How do you do it coming up with something else!

I can see I am going to have to knit a few to try out all the outfits and then there is a suitcase to go with it as well! How innovative and lovely!

I can see this little gem making many little girls very happy ( and big girls like me!) Lol! :sm11:


----------



## Gypsycream

blackat99 said:


> Ahhhh, Pat, this little Pocket Poppet is too adorable! How do you do it coming up with something else!
> 
> I can see I am going to have to knit a few to try out all the outfits and then there is a suitcase to go with it as well! How innovative and lovely!
> 
> I can see this little gem making many little girls very happy ( and big girls like me!) Lol! :sm11:


Have to confess Letitia that Karen, Chris and I have been having fun, especially packing them into the suitcases! I've got 5 dolls plus outfits to get done before I start anything else for family and friends :sm02:


----------



## chris kelly

Gypsycream said:


> Have to confess Letitia that Karen, Chris and I have been having fun, especially packing them into the suitcases! I've got 5 dolls plus outfits to get done before I start anything else for family and friends :sm02:


I hope you've got their passports up to date Pat. And tell them they are not allowed to smile in those photos. I wonder if you'll give your brain and fingers a rest for a little while now!!!!!


----------



## DonnieK

Oh, you are such a tease! You know I don't have my yarn and needles and yet you post another wonderful pattern for me to make when I get it all back. These are absolutely adorable and I am going to be living less than a mile from the hospital where children are being treated for all manner of illnesses and I can get back to my giving to all children who have to go into the hospital. It is such a scary place for them and they need a Pocket Poppy to hang on to or a bear, or a puppy or a kitten. You supply the patterns to make it easy for me to love and want to knit. Thank you for all the lovely pocket poppies!


----------



## chris kelly

yover8 said:


> Wow! I can't find the words to say how cute and precious your Pocket Poppets are! The little vintage suitcase surely completes the package - suitable for a little princess ???? Did you ever find an online source for the suitcases?
> 
> I wish I had a little granddaughter ... or maybe I'll just start a Poppet collection in anticipation.


All little girls, (and big girls too!!) like to have everything nice and tidy and all packed away. I've fortunately been gifted a set of these suitcases...Thank you Lovely Pat! The largest Pocket Poppet fits into the largest suitcase and I've a tiny, 4ply Poppet who is very comfy snuggled up with her extra outfits and duck in the smallest of the cases. I've made a set for me and I've got another to do for an order. Don't be afraid to knit nice Huggables for yourself yover, you'll love secretly playing.


----------



## chris kelly

chris kelly said:


> All little girls, (and big girls too!!) like to have everything nice and tidy and all packed away. I've fortunately been gifted a set of these suitcases...Thank you Lovely Pat! The largest Pocket Poppet fits into the largest suitcase and I've a tiny, 4ply Poppet who is very comfy snuggled up with her extra outfits and duck in the smallest of the cases. I've made a set for me and I've got another to do for an order. Don't be afraid to knit nice Huggables for yourself yover, you'll love secretly playing.


I hope you don't mind me piggie-backing your topic Pat, but I'm too eager to wait to show how my Pocket Poppet fits in the medium sized suitcase.


----------



## Gypsycream

chris kelly said:


> I hope you don't mind me piggie-backing your topic Pat, but I'm too eager to wait to show how my Pocket Poppet fits in the medium sized suitcase.


Aww how sweet Chris! Love your Pocket Poppet :sm02:


----------



## Gypsycream

DonnieK said:


> Oh, you are such a tease! You know I don't have my yarn and needles and yet you post another wonderful pattern for me to make when I get it all back. These are absolutely adorable and I am going to be living less than a mile from the hospital where children are being treated for all manner of illnesses and I can get back to my giving to all children who have to go into the hospital. It is such a scary place for them and they need a Pocket Poppy to hang on to or a bear, or a puppy or a kitten. You supply the patterns to make it easy for me to love and want to knit. Thank you for all the lovely pocket poppies!


How lovely to see you angel xx Hope you are well and looking forwards to your move :sm02:


----------



## blackat99

chris kelly said:


> I hope you don't mind me piggie-backing your topic Pat, but I'm too eager to wait to show how my Pocket Poppet fits in the medium sized suitcase.


Just love your Pocket Poppet in the suitcase, Chris! As for the little toy duck - just too adorable!

I love her sweet face and hair! My Pocket Poppet is about to jump onto my needles!

Well done, my friend! :sm11:


----------



## Kathie

Just when I think your things can't get any cuter, they do. She is darling.


----------



## chris kelly

blackat99 said:


> Just love your Pocket Poppet in the suitcase, Chris! As for the little toy duck - just too adorable!
> 
> I love her sweet face and hair! My Pocket Poppet is about to jump onto my needles!
> 
> Well done, my friend! :sm11:


I can't wait to see her/him Letitia. All your Huggables are delightful. Thank you for liking mine.


----------



## Gypsycream

Thank you  xx


----------



## linpeters

Will you ever be putting your patterns on ravelry? Would love to buy them there. I love your work and read all your raving reviews on KP.


----------



## Gypsycream

linpeters said:


> Will you ever be putting your patterns on ravelry? Would love to buy them there. I love your work and read all your raving reviews on KP.


I'm sorry I don't sell on Ravelry simply because of the EU VAT problem we have in the UK. All designers must pay VAT to each European country for any customers buying from those countries, it's a minefield of red tape I'm afraid, too much for each designer to work out. Loveknitting.com are working with Ravelry and they do the VAT for me which makes my bookkeeping a lot easier for me. that is why I list with Loveknitting now.


----------



## linpeters

Just found out etsey doesn't have paypal and love knitting does but requires opening an account and I don't wish to do that.So I'm out of luck to purchase your lovely patterns.Thank you and keep up the great work ,it's very inspiring.Sorry it couldn't work out for both of us. And by the way your prices are very reasonable. :sm02:


----------



## Gypsycream

linpeters said:


> Just found out etsey doesn't have paypal and love knitting does but requires opening an account and I don't wish to do that.So I'm out of luck to purchase your lovely patterns.Thank you and keep up the great work ,it's very inspiring.Sorry it couldn't work out for both of us. And by the way your prices are very reasonable. :sm02:


I think you'll find that Etsy does have Paypal, I have payments from Etsy customers all the time and I've purchased on Etsy via Paypal :sm02:


----------



## linpeters

I shall try again .Purchased ok and looked thru file quickly,nicely done .My 1st venture for toysand shall be an adventure for sure.Thanks :sm24:


----------



## Gypsycream

linpeters said:


> I shall try again .Purchased ok and looked thru file quickly,nicely done .My 1st venture for toysand shall be an adventure for sure.Thanks :sm24:


Thank you :sm02:


----------



## RosD

They are all so beautiful Pat, I love them all!!! Talk about great value for money, there is so much in this package. I'm frantically knitting and enjoying myself. You have put a big smile on my face!!! Thanks so much for another great pattern package. ???? Ros xx


----------



## Gypsycream

RosD said:


> They are all so beautiful Pat, I love them all!!! Talk about great value for money, there is so much in this package. I'm frantically knitting and enjoying myself. You have put a big smile on my face!!! Thanks so much for another great pattern package. ???? Ros xx


Thank you Ros xx Unfortunately this post didn't make the digest so not a lot of people know :sm03:


----------



## RosD

Gypsycream said:


> Thank you Ros xx Unfortunately this post didn't make the digest so not a lot of people know :sm03:


Hopefully lots more people will know when Pocket Poppets start turning up on the digest and newest pictures, this really is a gorgeous and beautifully written pattern and so worth the price. I think I will be knitting these little darlings forever!!! ???????????? ???? Ros xx


----------

